# Puppys 7/8 weeks



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Well the first one goes tomorrow, will miss my weekly puppy fix....so here is the last few pics of them all together in the garden 


















Mum looking rather good


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wow mum looks fantastic!!   stunning pups those paws are huge!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics again. I'll keep a look out for them when I'm out and about


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

aww absolutely lush!!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Great pics again. I'll keep a look out for them when I'm out and about


Yep will keep a eye out ....I 'll put my fave on


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are stunning you must be very proud and mum does look great..


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Here he is :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Luvdogs said:


> Here he is :001_wub:


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

i WANT HIM!!! 
(sorry for the shouting) lol x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you keeping him? He is stunning.. Although i can't get used to the curly wurly tales. :lol: Especially seen as ours was docked..


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Bootiful pup.

I love the curly tail.

Are all dobies tails curly like that? If so why were they docked?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Simply stunning,,,,,,


Their paws are huge,,,,,!!!


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwwwww hes just beautiful!!!!!! 

Ill have to hide this pic from hubby, he adores them.

Mum looks amazing for not long having pups 

Im v jealous!


----------



## wynnpot (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhhh they look lovely!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah gorgoues pups mum is looking fab:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

PetLoverSid said:


> --What the HELL is that !!! :, my pups are 6 weeks of age now and are ready to be sold, they are gorgeous take a look at my profile.
> 
> Sid.


You're not advertising though are you because that would be against the rules


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

PetLoverSid said:


> --What the HELL is that !!! :, my pups are 6 weeks of age now and are ready to be sold, they are gorgeous take a look at my profile.
> 
> Sid.


Not know your breeds then Sid??


----------



## PetLoverSid (Feb 3, 2011)

i no very well about breeds, and that is not a breed!! i dont advertise i am just talking about my beautiful crosses, the mum is on my message picture


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

PetLoverSid said:


> i no very well about breeds, and that is not a breed!! i dont advertise i am just talking about my beautiful crosses, the mum is on my message picture


LMAO.. well go and start a thread about your crosses.. this thread is about wel bred Dobermans, and what stunning examples they are..

Start your own thread then im sure more people may have something to say about your crosses..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> LMAO.. well go and start a thread about your crosses.. this thread is about wel bred Dobermans, and what stunning examples they are..
> 
> Start your own thread then im sure more people may have something to say about your crosses..


Rep.:thumbup:

Well bred and beautiful Dobermans.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

PetLoverSid said:


> Oh sorry, looking at that example i thought i was on a thread for crosses


You cheeky bleeder! That is a fine example of how a doberman pup should look.. and being a pure breed we all know this.. and are not guessing as to what is should look like when crosses are bred.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

PetLoverSid said:


> Oh sorry, looking at that example i thought i was on a thread for crosses


not very nice comments Sid from a 'petlover'


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Luvdogs, the mum & pups are absolutely stunning. I haven't seen Doberman pups before but they are a real credit to you - I especially love their curly tails, it's so good to see them like that.

Are you keeping your favourite? He is a beauty:001_tt1:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

PetLoverSid said:


> i no very well about breeds, and that is not a breed!! i dont advertise i am just talking about my beautiful crosses, the mum is on my message picture


Hmm your having a laugh  and i'm not biting


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Hmm your having a laugh  and i'm not biting


Good good.. Picnic.. sandwhiches.. some missing I think.. :lol:

They are stunners.. and we all know it..


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

ebonymagic said:


> Are all dobies tails curly like that? If so why were they docked?


Could someone pretty please, with a cherry on top, answer my question at all. I personally think that ignorant blobs should be ignored and we should all get back to the love-in with the handsome dobies


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ebonymagic said:


> Could someone pretty please, with a cherry on top, answer my question at all. I personally think that ignorant blobs should be ignored and we should all get back to the love-in with the handsome dobies


I think thye are like that when they are happy and in good mood.. I have seen them behind them like my weims.. so not so curly/.. 

My dobe was docked so haven't great experience with the undocked dobes..


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Luvdogs, the mum & pups are absolutely stunning. I haven't seen Doberman pups before but they are a real credit to you - I especially love their curly tails, it's so good to see them like that.
> 
> Are you keeping your favourite? He is a beauty:001_tt1:


Thanks for your lovely comments

They are not my pups unfortunately,they are a friends, i show/handle mum 
I wish i could keep my fave, but they all have top homes to go to :thumbup:.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments
> 
> They are not my pups unfortunately,they are a friends, i show/handle mum
> I wish i could keep my fave, but they all have top homes to go to :thumbup:.


Sorry, didn't realise but I bet you will still feel a tad sad when they have gone. Mum is lovely, how lucky are you showing her.

Really pleased they all have lovely homes to go to:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments
> 
> They are not my pups unfortunately,they are a friends, i show/handle mum
> I wish i could keep my fave, but they all have top homes to go to :thumbup:.


Ahh bet your gutted then.. i take it most of these guys are heading for a world of showing.. They are lovely.. :drool:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow they are gorgeous!!

I love the tails and eye colour (im guessing it changes as they get older?) 

very very cute puppies!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

ebonymagic said:


> Bootiful pup.
> 
> I love the curly tail.
> 
> Are all dobies tails curly like that? If so why were they docked?


I believe they were docked so they didn't get in the way when working, giving their attacker less to hold on to (Dobe people correct me if i'm wrong)
The Dobes i have seen in the ring all seem to curl over to some to degree and they are quite long.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous  Those paws are huge


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Sorry, didn't realise but I bet you will still feel a tad sad when they have gone. Mum is lovely, how lucky are you showing her.
> 
> Really pleased they all have lovely homes to go to:thumbup:


I could quite happily keep mum....:001_wub:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Daynna said:


> wow they are gorgeous!!
> 
> I love the tails and eye colour (im guessing it changes as they get older?)
> 
> very very cute puppies!


Yes they will darken as they get older


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ahh bet your gutted then.. i take it most of these guys are heading for a world of showing.. They are lovely.. :drool:


2 are going to fab pet homes, the one in the kids house is going to train/work, and one is hopefully for pet/showing.
Not the one i like i must add


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ebonymagic said:


> Bootiful pup.
> 
> I love the curly tail.
> 
> Are all dobies tails curly like that? If so why were they docked?


Most of them curl like that, some not quite so much, odd ones go straight out and odd ones are a bit like a whippet but not tucked between the legs.
The reason for docking and cropping, it makes them look a lot more intimidating and theres less to get hold of although I wouldn't like to hold an angry Dobe by it's tail or ears.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

All gorgeous - adults and pups alike.... off to go mop up the drool now...


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful pups!
I love those big chunky paws!!
Have never seen one with a tail, it's so cute!
I always fancied having a dobe but my man was never into the idea.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

what little stunners :thumbup:


----------

